# 384 International PTO Adjustment



## bobbycarmon (Jan 31, 2016)

I have a 1982 International 384 tractor that the PTO will not engage with my brush hog attached to it. It has a single speed, constant running clutch. It engage fine without the brush hog. Someone told me that the clutch need to be adjusted. Do anyone know how to adjust the clutch on this model tractor? Any help would be welcome.
Thanks for your help.
Bobby


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

The 1982 has a constant running PTO, which means that the main clutch is a two stage system with fully depressed clutch stopping the tractor and stopping the PTO and a partially depressed clutch shutting down the PTO only.

If the PTO engages with the tractor running in neutral and the clutch fully released, but will not run with an implement it is time to check the two stage clutch itself. They are not typically adjustable unless someone had taken up the pedal slack to the point that the PTO clutch is staying released when the clutch pedal is not depressed.

If the latter is the case, you will need to adjust the clutch pedal linkage so it has roughly 5/16" of 1/2" of free play before it actually begins to touch and release the first stage of the clutch. If you already have the necessary free play, and the PTO side of the clutch system still will not support a load, it will be time to disassemble the tractor and service the clutch.

CaseIH has an excellent parts store on line, and you can take a look at the clutch section for your tractor to get visual representation of how the clutch operates. The PTO shaft itself really has only two settings, engaged or disengaged, and has not other clutches on that model of tractor for 1982.


----------



## bobbycarmon (Jan 31, 2016)

Thanks RC, Looking at the diagram, this is exactly how my mine work. The PTO shaft itself really has only two settings, engaged or disengaged, and has not other clutches on that model of tractor for 1982. I can't figure out why it slides in the engaged position without the brush hog attached and will not slide into the engaged position with it connected to the brush hog. With that said which paragraph in your reply do you think should be my next step that I should look at doing? Thanks for your reply.

Thanks,
Bobby


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

Hi Bobby,

The first step would be to make sure the clutch is properly adjusted, so the pedal has free play before the release bearing touches the arms of the pressure plate and the pedal stops and meets resistance.

If that adjustment is correct, and the problem remains, the next step will be to split the tractor and repair/replace the clutches.

It is common for the PTO engagement lever to fail to move when an implement is attached, and freely engage and disengage when there is nothing attached. The reason for that is that the engagement mechanism needs a bit of free play for the shaft to slightly twist one way or the other as the PTO engages. Once you get the hang of barely touching the foot actuated clutch enough to disengage the PTO from the driven end, that will enable the PTO engagement mechanism to have enough free play so it will easily shift in and out. Just takes some getting used to and a bit of practice.

Randy


----------



## bobbycarmon (Jan 31, 2016)

Hey Randy,
I'll check the clutch adjustment today. I hope I don't have to do step 2. I hope I just have to get the proper feel of the foot pedal. Thanks for your reply, I'll keep you posted on what's going on.

Thanks,
Bobby


----------

